# Ati Radeon 9600 Pro - Bester Treiber?



## RageNo1 (8. November 2004)

Hallo,
ich habe mir eine Ati Radeon 9600 Pro mit 128 MB DDR zugelegt.
Meine Frage hierzu: Welcher Treiber ist zum Spielen derzeit am besten, bzw. wo bekomm ich diesen?

Mfg Ragey


----------



## alois (8. November 2004)

Ich hab die Pro mit 256MB, hab den allerneusten Catalyst... der soll ja bei Spielen wie Doom mehr Leistung bringen als die älteren Versionen.


----------



## jaquline (9. November 2004)

ich geb dir nen tipp 
machs wie ich, hol dir ne geforce 6800gt (ca 400€) und die takteste einfach
auf 6800Ultra.
erstens sparst du 150-200€ und zweitens hast du dann nen mörderteil von grafikkarte.


----------



## alois (9. November 2004)

Nur kostet eine Radeon 9600 nur noch an die 100 Euro, und keine 400


----------



## Alex Duschek (9. November 2004)

Es hat aber nicht jeder 400 € zur Verfügung und außerdem denke ich mal,dass er die Karte bereits gekauft hat 

In Sachen Treiber kenn ich mich leider nicht so gut aus,aber meines Wissens nach sind die neusten Catalyst meistens etwas schneller als Vorgängerversionen (ich kanns kaum testen,bei meiner Radeon 9200 SE ist sowiso alles zu spät ^^).Als Alternative gibts noch die Omega Treiber,aber dort wird glaub ich mehr auf bessere Bildqualität gesetzt als auf Frames


----------



## jaquline (11. November 2004)

naja, auf alle fälle hab ich jetzt meine 6800gt zuhause liegen, und selbst doom3 auf 1600*1200 und der höchsten grafikeinstellung ist kein problem.  
da ich mich leider nicht bei ati auskenne, weiß ich da in sachen treiber nicht soviel. 
Aber es müsste doch auch sowas wie eine forceware (update für nvidia karten) für ati geben.


----------

